# Apple is going to ban every android device!



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

http://modmyi.com/content/8273-apple-awarded-scroll-bar-patent-effectively-gives-company-legal-nuclear-bomb.html

They've been awarded another patent. Pretty insane. Czech it out. Lol, Swype turned check into Czech.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

They were granted a far worse one than this that pretty much relates to everything in terms of display. This one is pretty ridiculous as well though.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

This is BS! I phone's need to die!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

..Deleted..


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If the patent ever becomes a legal problem that HTC/Samsung/Google etc. has to fight against, I'm sure that they will argue the patent is unreasonable and it might get revoked from them... but I don't know much legal stuff so, yeah.


----------

